# The Peacekeepers, the Citadel. Book 6. by Ricky Sides New Cover.



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm pleased to announce that the latest novel in the peacekeeper series is now live.

In the Guadalupe Mountains of Texas, the peacekeepers discover the base for Phoenix Rising, which was a secret government project that planned to utilize the work of the development team who'd designed the Peacekeeper. The project plans called for storing one hundred fighters in the subterranean base. Those fighters would provide air cover for America in the event of a nuclear conflict. The fighters had not been delivered prior to the night of the quakes.

Inside that base, which the peacekeepers had code named the citadel, they discovered an aircraft unlike any other they had ever seen. Though the aircraft utilized peacekeeper technology, it was unarmed. In the wake of the retrofitting of the ship, Pol asked the question, "What upcoming event or challenge will make the resources of this ship and the citadel necessary?"

The peacekeepers learned the answer to that question just hours later.

Calling on all of their resources, the peacekeepers race to prevent a nuclear strike on American soil.











Read a sample of my book!

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Birth of the Peacekeepers. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13723.msg262947.html#msg262947

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13725.msg262954.html#msg262954

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13727.msg262982.html#msg262982

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13728.msg262994.html#msg262994

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13729.msg263001.html#msg263001

*Ricky Sides* Short Stories. Adventures in Reading. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16207.msg310740.html#msg310740

*Ricky Sides* Nonfiction. The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18808.msg466759.html#msg466759

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ricky,

I'm looking forward to this one (it's on my TBR list now).

Anyone that wants to get a dollar off, Ricky has provided an exclusive coupon for my blog, available *HERE*.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you for pointing that out. I must be slipping. I can't believe I forgot to mention that discount offer.

I hope you enjoy the read.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for purchasing this book. When an author releases a new book in a series he never knows if that book will be sought after by the series readers. I've studied the numbers, and it seems in line with books 4 and 5. That's very satisfying to me as a writer. That would seem to indicate that there is a healthy percentage of the readers who are not yet tired of the series.

Thank you for your continued interest in my books.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'd like to request your help with tags for this book. It hasn't been out long and doesn't have many tags yet.

All assistance is appreciated.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for your purchases of this book.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is the first month that this book has been available in the Kindle store. I am quite pleased by the response from the customer base. Sales have been on par with books 4 and 5 of the series. Actually, the sales have surpassed those books by a small margin. That is to be expected because some readers will have already read the rest of the series and would have been waiting for this book.

I do hope that someone will do a review of this book, so that it isn't the only peacekeeper book out with no star rating. 

Now for a bit of news on book 7. For two weeks I have to work night shift, and then I have to transition back to days. This has turned my life upside down. Work on book 7 has come to a halt while I struggle to make the transition needed to properly perform at work. Unfortunately, this will add several weeks to the release date. I'm afraid I don't do these transitions well. I normally keep a strict sleeping schedule. Changing that schedule is difficult for me. It's like tossing my mind into a washing machine set on spin cycle. I learned years ago that it is best to halt my writing projects until my life is stabilized.

Rest assured that it is my intention to provide a read that at least equals the rest of the series, though my goal is to surpass the other books.

As always, I want to thank you for continuing to support the peacekeeper series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ricky - Just finished The Citadel, thank you for another exciting afternoon! Sorry but no tears, guess I have read too many tearjerkers. I also liked your Prologue, short but enough to remind me off what has been going on the last few "years".

Really enjoyed it - *BUT*

This work shift change sounds like a likely lousy excuse to me, let's get with it! And don't sneak this next one in on me like you did this last one


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Dona,

I'm glad you enjoyed the book. In many ways, it was the most difficult book I've ever written. The relationship between Evan and Lisa was something I've been considering since Lisa was first introduced, but years needed to pass in the peacekeeper world before I began to write that into the storyline.

Sneak? Dona, would I do that?    I did announce the release of the book.

I'm glad you liked the prologue. Book 7, will have a linked table of contents indexing the previous books of the prologue.

I hope you consider reviewing the book. You'd get to be the first.

As to the work shift, it has my life turned upsidedown at the moment. I have one week to go on this shift, and then I transition back to first shift, which will be as difficult as this transition because, first shift starts at 5:00A.M. That means I have to get up at 3:00 A.M.

At worst, I think this shift change will add a few weeks to the release. It certainly won't cause me to cancel the project.

Thank you for being such a dedicated reader of the peacekeeper series.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I want to devote this post to one of my readers.

When I first came to the Kindleboard community, several members greeted me. Among those members was Anju No. 469, or Dona. Later, when I was feeling terrible about two negative reviews, I got this wonderful PM from Dona. She assured me that she'd read _The Birth of the Peacekeepers,_ and that it wasn't as bad as the two reviews made it seem. She advised me that I did have a few issues, but it was a good book. I received a similar message from a fellow author. Heartened by what Dona and Dave told me, I rolled up my sleeves and went to work on a complete reedit of the book.

Later, Dona encouraged me from time to time. Oddly, she always seemed to post when I was at a low point. Without fail, her words lifted my spirits. All of the authors here know something that I don't think all readers know, and that is just how much your support means to us as we struggle to perfect our craft. Dona was a supportive reader, and as such, she was a writer's dream come true.

Just two posts above this one is Dona's last communication to me. Beneath her post is my response. I deeply regret not informing Dona that I set a portion of the action in the book near her region of Mexico, because she'd been so supportive that I was thinking of her when I selected the location. I realized after I made my response that I'd neglected to tell her. But there would be plenty of time to reveal that information to her. Only there wasn't.

Sometimes we put off telling people how we feel about them until it is too late.  I don't want to make that mistake with the rest of you. Please know that I cherish you the readers. Every comment you make is special to me. Every PM is a treasure.

Dona's passing has left a void in many hearts, and mine in no exception.

Goodnight, Dona.

In Loving Memory of a five star soul,     
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

_The Citadel is doing well!_ It has received its first review, and that reviewer awarded it five stars. The reviewer said in the review that he'd read the entire six book series in five days and called every book a page turner. He also called them, "_low brow stuff._"  I don't think I agree with that assessment, but you have to take the bad with the good.

Another point of interest is that he referred to the books as pulp fiction. That's an interesting branding.  I'll take it, and do so quite happily. Here's why:

Quote from *The Vintage Library*:

Edgar Rice Burroughs was another pulp writer, who helped to define the science fiction story into what it is today. The other well-known alumnae of the pulps include Max Brand, H.P. Lovecraft, Raymond Chandler, Dashiell Hammett, and Ray Bradbury. And of course, there were the legions of other authors, less well-known today, that had an equally important hand in forming popular fiction.

source:

http://www.vintagelibrary.com/pulpfiction/introduction/What-Is-Pulp-Fiction.php

So yeah, I'll take that branding and do so with a big smile on my face. I may even actively promote my books as pulp fiction.  I should be so lucky as to do ten percent as well as those authors.

Have a great day folks,
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, Ricky, I didn't connect the dots as to who Dona was until I read your latest posts here.  I've read tons of hers, too, but I didn't connect the name.  She's an angel.

I'm glad she encouraged you because I really enjoy the Peacekeeper books.  I finished #4 about a month ago and I'm only now starting #5.  

I only hope it doesn't turn out that all the marauders came from New Jersey, where I now live!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Dona was indeed an angel. Her timing was superb. It was as if she intuitively knew when a kind word of encouragement would help. People such as Dona are rare. 

No worries on the marauders. They are everywhere.  

Ah now, book 5 is different from the rest of the books in that it delves into the mindset of the fanatical cultist. In that respect, it truly is a descent into madness. That's why I chose that subtittle. I hope you enjoy the read as much as I enjoyed writing it. If you do, then your time will be well spent.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ricky:  Your kind words about Dona brought a tear to me (again).  She was like a magic little bee who happily got in all of our bonnets...but instead of stinging us; she spread her joy like pollen.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

sjc,

In some cases, when someone passes it seems that we are all diminished for without their spirit to nourish us, we grow weaker.

I see that you use the pink ribbon in your siggy. I hope that you are not stricken. My wife battled the disease in 95. She recovered thank God.

Be well sjc,
Ricky


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Ricky: Your kind words about Dona brought a tear to me (again). She was like a magic little bee who happily got in all of our bonnets...but instead of stinging us; she spread her joy like pollen.


OK... I am crying... A-GAIN...   Thanks for sharing that Ricky... I have a lot of her PMs that I copied and pasted to my computer... just in case something ever happens to them on here.... definitely had perfect timing! She even Pm'd me during the Saints' Suberbowl game knowing I was in NO cheering with the inlaws! God, I miss that sweet, sweet lady so much!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Meredith,

I've thought a lot about Dona's sense of timing the past few days. I think it all boils down to the fact that she cared enough about people to be aware of when a word or two was needed or would be appreciated. Caring people like that are rare.

I commiserate with your sorrow.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for purchasing this book this month. It has been an outstanding month for sales.   I'm happy to say that it is right in line with the rest of the books of the series in projected verses actual sales.

When I release a new book I'm generally a bit nervous. Will the readers like the plotlines? Am I giving the readers something fresh or simply rehashing previous books? If the book is part of a series, then I ask myself will the book hurt the overall series or move the plot forward?

These and other questions are usually on my mind when I release a new book. This book was no exception. I'm happy to say that it appears as if you readers are happy with the results. If you are happy, then I'm ecstatic.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there Kindle readers,
> 
> I'm pleased to announce that the latest novel in the peacekeeper series is now live.
> 
> ...


Hi Ricky,
Congratulations on the new book - I'm still on Book 4 at the moment but I've added the new one to the TBR list. I'm really loving the series.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you, Tracey. This is a coincidence because I've taken an interest in your books.  I've long loved the genre.

Book 4 was a fun book to write. I have fond memories of writing the launch of the Constitution scene and several other scenes from that book. I hope you enjoy it and continue to enjoy the rest of the series.

Thank you for purchasing my books. Feel free to grab free copies of these two books:

Adventures in Reading. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651 
Coupon Code: ZM45D

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.: 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669 
Coupon Code: UZ46T

Good luck in all your endeavors.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Thank you for your purchases this month.

Today I would like to thank a reader named Bob from New York. Bob is a math expert and teacher. He emailed me a suggestion that has never ocurred to me. The suggestion involves utilizing one of the peacekeeper ships in an unorthadox manner so that the drive can actually be used as a weapon. Those of you who read book 7 will see that concept utilized. Yes, I liked the concept that much.

I'd like all my readers to know that my door is always open to contact. If you ever think you've got a good idea that you'd like to see implemented in the series, please, feel free to email me, or use the PM system here. If the suggestion is plausible and won't hurt the storyline I'll consider including it.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

As always, I'd like to thank you for your continued support of this series.

Amazon is still discounting most of the titles of this series. You can check the prices on this page:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

Book seven is coming along, slowly. It's the most complex book I've ever written with multiple parallel plotlines that are critical to the overall storyline. In that regard, it will be more like book 1 than the rest of the series. Those of you who enjoyed that format aspect of book 1 will probably love book 7.

Here's an announcement for you. As you know, I like to use subtitles for the peacekeeper series. Book 7 now has a working subtitle. Although it's too soon to say with certainty that the working subtitle will remain, I am sure enough of the likelihood that I'm prepared to release the full title:

*The Peacekeepers, Oh Say Can You See... Book 7.*

Thank you again for supporting this series.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm really excited about the way book 7 is coming along. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the strong sales this month. This is the seventh consecutive month of growth in sales, and this Kindle author is grateful.

Book 7 is still coming along well. Unfortunately, overtime at my day job has put a crimp in my writing time. But I think it is still possible to release to the book by the end of August, provided the overtime ends soon.

Now for a word about book 7. 

I was talking to a friend today who inquired about the book. I explained to that friend that I've written a lot of books in the past, but I don't think I've ever written one with the amount of fast paced action that permeates book 7. Those action sequences are the reason for the book running longer than I'd originally intended. However, I feel all of the action scenes move the plot forward, so unless my Beta reader feels I need to tone it down, I intend to leave them in the book. 

Part of the benefit of writing for the Kindle market is that I am not under the constraints of a print publisher to produce novels at a set word count. I promise you the readers that these action scenes are not superficial. I'd be hard pressed to cut a single scene without affecting the overall storyline.

All that said, I don't think Kindle readers mind if a novel runs a bit long, as long as it doesn't bore them to death.  

Thank you again for the record shattering month of sales for my books.   

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> I don't think Kindle readers mind if a novel runs a bit long, as long as it doesn't bore them to death.


Agreed Ricky! I'm reading Jeff Hepple's Lonely is the Soldier right now, and it's 14,000+ locations, which is about twice the size of even a long Kindle book. I'm not bored a bit, and I'm already looking forward to buying his other offerings.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Jeff's books all look great. I hope to find the time to do some reading soon, and I just may make it a point to read some of his. You enthusiastic recommendation is good enough for me.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I was told yesterday that I wouldn't have to work overtime this week. This means I should have time to get some serious writing done this weekend. I hope to finish the first draft of book 7. I've been editing sections as I completed them, so I anticipate a week needed proof and polish the book, then another two weeks for the Beta readers to consult with me on the completed manuscript.

Thank you for your support for the series. If you've been waiting for book 7, I think it safe to say that it will be available by mid-September at the latest. It's possible that it will be ready sooner. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon Kindle readers,

I wanted to thank you all for the great month of sales last month.  You folks are the best.

Having just completed book 7 of the peacekeeper series, I need to recharge my batteries a bit before beginning my next writing project. I have several in mind, and I'll be pondering which of those to tackle next as I enjoy a little R&R. In my case, R&R stands for reading and reviewing. Yesterday, I completed Margaret Lake's book Ariana's Pride. After reading the book, I felt compelled to say a few things about it in a review. That is one talented writer.

If you're curious about the review, here's a link so you can read it.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/dp/B0028K3CAA/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1283378294&sr=1-1-catcorr

I enjoy reading the Kindle books our Kindleboard authors have available and have been anxious to get to read a few between projects. I plan a few weeks R&R before beginning my next writing project.

Thank you again for the wonderful sales last month. Book 7 picked up a few sales today, so I am pleased. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another great month of sales. The series is doing well. Even the newest release, book 7, is enjoying steady sales. That's makes me happy.  

I hope to clear my schedule soon and begin work on another book, but before I do that I have another few Kindle author books I plan to read.  

I've yet to decide which of my planned projects I'll take on next. If you'd like to offer your input I'll be happy to listen. The choices are a horror novel, a fantasy book, a science fiction book, or another peacekeeper novel.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the great sales this month. All year long I've been dreading November because I though this time of year was supposed to be really slow for Kindle book sales. But that hasn't proven to be the case for this series. 

In my last post I said:



Ricky Sides said:


> I've yet to decide which of my planned projects I'll take on next. If you'd like to offer your input I'll be happy to listen. The choices are a horror novel, a fantasy book, a science fiction book, or another peacekeeper novel.


I'm not ready to begin the next peacekeeper book as yet. I'm still working on plot issues for that book. Therefore, I've decided to go with the horror novel. This is a new genre for me, and for that reason I expect it to take longer than normal for me to complete. I am excited about the book. It's off to a good start. I hope you'll all consider giving it a try when I release it.

Anyone wishing to volunteer to be a Beta reader for the project can sign up for a free advance copy in the format of your choice. Just PM me here with an email addy.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle readers,

I wanted to take a moment to wish you all a safe and happy Thanksgiving. 

For me, Thanksgiving is a time a reflection. This year I have a lot to be thankful for, just as I'm sure we all do.    As a writer I am especially thankful for the thousands of sales because that translates to thousands of readers. Most of that is for this series, which is the reason I wanted to thank you all again. 

Again, have a safe and happy holiday season. For those of you brave enough to participate, good luck with the shopping on Black Friday, but try not to get hurt in the stampede. I participated once a few years back. It was the scartiest experience of my life!  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the great sales this month. Book 6 is thriving thanks to you good folks. 

Book 8 is progressing slowly, but that's always the case at the beginning of a new book. I'm in contact with a photographer who is going to try to do some custom photography work for the cover. If it works out, I'm certain Jason will be able to work his usual magic and produce an outstanding cover from the master photo.

I'm excited about the concept for this book. If you've read the rest of the series and think you've seen it all, you're in for a surprise.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I wanted to let you know that this book now has a new cover.










Jason Merrick has once again created a great cover for me.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------

